# I'm new



## marti (Aug 6, 2020)

My name is Martina from BC Canada I'm 43 years old and in a loving relationship with Joshua 42 we have a cat her name is Bella she 5 years old


----------



## Lisa (Aug 8, 2020)

welcome sis to the board it's good to see you here .


----------



## Pinky (Aug 9, 2020)

Hi Marti and welcome


----------



## ZandraJoi (Aug 10, 2020)

Hello Marti! Welcome!


----------



## marti (Aug 27, 2020)

thanks everyone


----------



## stluee (Aug 27, 2020)

Welcome! Have fun!


----------



## marti (Aug 28, 2020)

thank you


----------



## Naiwen (Aug 30, 2020)

[font=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]Hello and welcome, enjoy your stay.[/font]


----------



## marti (Aug 31, 2020)

thank you


----------



## safeinsanity (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## marti (Sep 10, 2020)

thank you


----------

